# What happened to 'tank-net' forums?



## tomo pauk (Oct 6, 2016)

I've used to browse those forums quite a bit, but it looks whole site is now owned ny domain squatters now. Any info, people?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 6, 2016)

I heard something about them being hacked, Tomo.

I just checked and here is a screenshot as of 17:56 Pacific time


----------



## tomo pauk (Oct 7, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback, Dave.
However - clicking at the 'Tanknet forums' button on that page raises security red banners.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 7, 2016)

Yeah Tomo, I'd proceed with caution until they get their server back under control...there is no telling what's safe and what's not.

By the way - that's why I checked their site with my ipad instead of my computer


----------



## tomo pauk (Oct 7, 2016)

Thatnks a million, Dave 
I've opened the site on my smartphone, and the things look allright, despite the Yandex declared the site as malware source. 
There is a sticky topic re. supposed malware, where they say they were the target of several malware and DOS (DDS?) attacks. 

So while the smartphone opens the forums index page, neither Explorer nor Firefox wont.


----------

